# Venge Vias Test Ride and Sizing help....



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was lucky enough to test the new bike this past weekend at my LBS. What an amazing bike and it was tons of fun. That thing just wants to keep pulling and pulling you forward. I actually got to test both a 56 and a 58. Couple questions regarding the fitment. I'm 6'0 with a longer torso and shorter legs, probably 30-31 inseam. I first test rode the 58. Since I was just demo'ing the bike from the floor, the shop didn't go through any adjustments except for the seat height. The 58 had the large stack of spacers under the stem as well. This bike felt pretty comfortable, but I could definitely do without the spacers and lower down the stack. The reach felt a tad long on the 58. Then they had a 56 demo bike, which had the slammed stem, and I believe the stock but slightly shorter stem. This bike actually felt pretty good as well, I might need one spacer on there to increase the stack, but when sprinting my knees were getting a little close to the handlebar. I would think this could also be solved with a slightly longer stem. So, the shop thought a 58 would be better for me, but just wanted to see what you thought. I know this is kinda subjective and without going through the full fit process it's hard to say. I just want to make sure I pick the right size. Sounds like I could do a 56 with some riser and a longer stem, or a 58 with no risers, and a shorter stem. 

I have had different shops tell me I fit a 56 Tarmac or a 58 Tarmac for reference. So I think I am borderline right in the middle of the sizing.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

At 6'1", I can fit either also, but I much prefer the 58. In fact I can ride the 61 without much trouble - just that the stem is short, and I don't like short stems. These modern race specific bikes tend to have very low head tubes, so spacers are the norm for people like us. I know some people will recommend the smaller size but I recommend the larger size - a 58 in your case. I tend to say, if in doubt go bigger. I never knew anyone to suffer from this approach. Having said this, I must defer to what the shop ultimately puts you on. Obviously no one can appropriately fit someone over the internet.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

NealH said:


> At 6'1", I can fit either also, but I much prefer the 58. In fact I can ride the 61 without much trouble - just that the stem is short, and I don't like short stems. These modern race specific bikes tend to have very low head tubes, so spacers are the norm for people like us. I know some people will recommend the smaller size but I recommend the larger size - a 58 in your case. I tend to say, if in doubt go bigger. I never knew anyone to suffer from this approach. Having said this, I must defer to what the shop ultimately puts you on. Obviously no one can appropriately fit someone over the internet.


thanks for the feedback. Ya just interesting to hear other peoples metrics and fit scenarios. I know either or could potentially work, but also want to factor in aesthetics and performance, don't want a 56 with huge stack of risers, and wouldn't want a 58 with too short of a stem to make for twitchy handling, etc. Obvs, a real fit is needed, just curious to what others have to say.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

The Venge Vias has some interesting fit metrics... I believe there's a fitment calculator on the website.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

TricrossRich said:


> The Venge Vias has some interesting fit metrics... I believe there's a fitment calculator on the website.


Yes there is, check out https://www.retul.com/venge-vias-sizing/


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I saw a complete SWorks Venge Vias bike today during my ride... the owner was super happy, said the brakes felt fine to him.


----------



## knukkeltje (May 1, 2014)

I'm 6'0 and ride a 56 Venge. I cannot imagine riding a 58 with my height. 
If you are looking for a more comfortable position you should perhaps consider a different type of bike.


----------

